# Doll Yard Scene



## daniaingeal (Jul 2, 2011)

This year I am going a Doll (house) themed yard haunt, I wanted to do a walk-through, but we don't have the money to do that 

So I'll do a live scene, but the only scenes I've done are cemetery scenes. So I'm kinda clueless how to put such a different scene together.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe instead of doing a full-on walk through you could just build a "haunted doll shop" theme where you build essentially a long hallway where your guests can look into your scenes rather than walk through a maze? You could line the hallway with creepy portraits and have a couple of friends scare the crap out of people in a few spots. It wouldn't cost that much to do something like that. You can frame the walls in 1x2's. A bundle of 15 8' long 1x2's is about $15.00 at Home Depot. Make the frames 7' tall and 4' wide. Cover them in 1/4'' plywood. A good place to find full sheets of plywood is those cross-country moving companies. The crates they use are made of the stuff. You have to do a little work to break them down, but the place I was getting it from let me have as many as I wanted for free. Eventually those crates start falling apart and they have to pay dump fees to dispose of them, so they let me have as many as I wanted. Turned out to be 30 full sheets for FREE. Go buy mistinted (aka OOPS paint) from Home Depot, Lowes, etc. I bought 15 gallons of Bayer exterior latex last year for $5.00. I venture to guess that is you are willing to dumpster dive a little, you could build a cool display for about $100.00 or less. If you want me to show you what I mean, I can draw something up and send it to you. Good luck and I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate dolls, so just seeing them gives me the creeps. Dolls, clowns...hate 'em.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I saw a youtube video on a haunt that used like a dry cleaner type motor set up so that a pulley system ran around the room of the haunt carrying various doll parts all spookied up. It looked really neat and I think would be fairly easy to do, even if you went with a stationary conveyor looking belt. Good luck, dolls are crepey for sure!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

You want a good doll theme,use the Zombie babies from (SPIRIT HALLOWEEN) .we used them last in our haunt to great effect. They posted pics of this room in the local paper,and we had people that refused to go into this room it freaked them out so bad.
We placed two or three of the babies in a crib that was covered in blood. and set up a small end table with childrens books on it. lighting was low,we used red lights in table lamps. It was an awesome effect. We also threw extra baby dolls around the room
to add to it.


----------



## daniaingeal (Jul 2, 2011)

the yard


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Doll room ideas*

Oooh,creepy babies my fav! Was thinkin' on some ideas. I got one of those old wicker bassinettes for cheap at a garage sale and it was really beat up,then aged it further with a light mist of black/grey paint and added a little blood spatter. Then I put in one of those haunted hedge boxes I bought from Spirit and when people walk by it shakes and growls-kinda cool. You could expand on that idea and make it better/louder etc. Also these masks I've seen are very creepy-for an actor in your haunt http://www.purecostumes.com/halloween-costumes/D9015/baby-doll-adult-vinyl-mask.html

I'll try and think up some more stuff :devil:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Petrilude on YouTube did a "Broken Doll" makeup I think you would like. I'd post a link but YouTube is blocked for me right now...


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I love this idea of a doll inspired haunt... some dolls are just creepy without any help being zombiefied or what not. Last year for my voodoo inspired haunt, I really wanted to take inspiration from La Isla de la Muñecas (check it out here: http://extraordinaryintelligence.co...al/la-isla-de-la-munecas-island-of-the-dolls/) but I just couldn't get together enough dolls in time to build a sort of shack that I was going to have ToTs wall through (okay more of an elaborate archway?) with all the dolls secured to the walls and roof, I think the way the mind can play tricks on you is just awesome with so little to go on.

I love the idea of using some sort of dry cleaning type motor or conveyer belt. I'm really excited to see what you come up with. I would start hunting garage sales and thrift stores for cheap dolls that you could manipulate. Maybe even some sort of possessed rag dolls. Maybe a person could dress up as one. Maybe there's an evil dollmaker turning people into dolls. If you've not seen the animated film Coraline, it may provide you with some inspiration for creepy doll sorts. Just some ideas.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

When hanging them on an arch, if that's what you are going to do, use fishing line and cut it longer than needed, weight the other end of the line and make it moveable so you could quickly drop some line and make the doll quiver or fall a few inches all while standing behind the arch or in some other non visible area.


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice link PopTart. Creepy cool read


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

lot27 said:


> Nice link PopTart. Creepy cool read


Thanks! I've been stupid obsessed with them since seeing the episode of Destination Truth when they went there.



hauntedkimmy said:


> When hanging them on an arch, if that's what you are going to do, use fishing line and cut it longer than needed, weight the other end of the line and make it moveable so you could quickly drop some line and make the doll quiver or fall a few inches all while standing behind the arch or in some other non visible area.


That's a fab idea!!!


----------

